# Kamera Infos



## Google123 (18. Februar 2021)

Hallo miteinander

Wir sind 14 Jahre alt und müssen von der Schule aus eine Präsentation zu der Geräteklasse Kamera machen.


Worauf muss man beim Kauf einer Kamera achten?
Was für eine Video Kamera würden sie uns empfehlen? Für jeden Geldbeutel? (z.B für YouTube, Fotografieren.)
Wir würden uns auf eine Antwort freuen


----------

